

This Cat Is a Shepherd - ryan_j_naughton
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/05/cat-shepherd/

======
PeterWhittaker
MF: Is Bodacious really a good shepherd? I mean, he’s a cat. SC: That’s a hard
one to answer. MF: He can’t, you know, herd them, right? SC: Well I suppose
not.

CAT IS NOT A SHEPHERD. Just another companion. I have cats. I like cats. But
to think cats could herd anything is beyond inconceivable.

